# Martin Gearing wooden engine



## gweloboy (Dec 12, 2018)

Hello. Does anyone have a copy of the book to build an oscillating engine out of wood. The shipping from the UK is prohibitive. A friend's child wants to build something and I thought this would be a good project for her.
Cheers


----------

